# Exotic black hole...



## abbott75 (Oct 31, 2007)

I am by no means condoning the keeping of exotics in Australia, but what about the exotics which already have established feral populations here (such as AHGs and RESs). They are not (as far as I know) protected, however taking the from the wild would be illegal (under laws preventing the keeping of exotics)?
So they are, in effect, protected?

Also, is there any other herp species with feral populations in Aus?


----------



## slip_phreak (Oct 31, 2007)

umm probably a catch 22 situation where if you kept them they'd fine you but they'd also fine you twice if you collected an exotic species from the wild and where then found keeping it lol... like if your car rego runs out and you get pulled over by the police at (like i did) 12:15am into a RBT and the police try to charge you with driving a vehicle with a invalid rego sticker still being displayed then they can also fine you for not displaying a current one as well..luckily i got let off as i had the paperwork in the glove box..

I think i have read corn snakes and or boa's have established wild populations.. possibly in the blue mountains.. dont quote me on it.. its just rings a bell.


----------



## scorps (Oct 31, 2007)

thats an awesome point heaps of people use ahg for scenting and stuff in theory its illegal to catch them and people on this website saying they do for scenting are actually braking aps rules


----------



## PhilK (Oct 31, 2007)

I kill them. Nasty blighters.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, i think it wouldn't be too smart to do anyways because 1) It's exotic and 2) You dunno what it has that could be passed onto your other herps.


----------



## Hickson (Nov 1, 2007)

Western Pond Turtle.



Hix


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 1, 2007)

death to all ferals


----------



## richardsc (Nov 1, 2007)

why would u wanna keep them anyways,aussie turtles are better anyways,and legal,the red ears in the wild are a good reason why exotics shouldnt be alowed in aus,there illegal yet have still found there way into the wild here in numerous locations,imagine if they were legal over here,people letting them go or losing them cause they house them dismally,death to the ferrals


----------



## jonesc1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Taking from the wild to keep is illegal, taking from the wild to humanely euthanize, thats differant. Same as going pig hunting or fox baiting. It is legal to kill basically any feral animal, some you need a permit for, but those are fairly easy to obtain. In some cases you can take feral animals from the wild to keep, but the problem with reptiles is if you allow one species to be legally kept because it has an established wild population, whats to stop people who illegally own exotics from releasing some of their own animals to claim they have an established wild population just so their animals are legal? That will cause a lot of problems with the environment.


----------



## abbott75 (Nov 1, 2007)

richardsc said:


> why would u wanna keep them anyways,aussie turtles are better anyways,and legal,the red ears in the wild are a good reason why exotics shouldnt be alowed in aus,there illegal yet have still found there way into the wild here in numerous locations,imagine if they were legal over here,people letting them go or losing them cause they house them dismally,death to the ferrals



Oh, I most certainly DON'T want to, I was just commenting on how these ferals are able to hide behind a little loophole.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 1, 2007)

RES are red eared sliders right?


----------



## abbott75 (Nov 1, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> RES are red eared sliders right?



Yup.


----------



## Naxx (Nov 1, 2007)

i love how you all hate ferals soooo dang much...yet 99% of all ferals were brought in by ur own governments or decendants....kinda ironic.

and you shouldnt "hate" any animal, feral or otherwise, they arent evil or bloodthirsty, its just their nature. If you wanna hate anyone hate the stupid boffins who didnt do their research.

duhhhh lets use a ground dwelling toad that cant climb in order to kill off a beetle that lives in the tops of cane! makes perfect sence

noobscience


----------



## nuthn2do (Nov 1, 2007)

AHG's are considered "native" as much as dingoes are and you need a RK licence in NSW to keep them


----------



## PhilK (Nov 1, 2007)

Naxx said:


> *i love how you all hate ferals soooo dang much...yet 99% of all ferals were brought in by ur own governments or decendants....kinda ironic.*
> 
> and you shouldnt "hate" any animal, feral or otherwise, they arent evil or bloodthirsty, its just their nature. If you wanna hate anyone hate the stupid boffins who didnt do their research.
> 
> ...


That's not ironic at all.. Why would we agree with something just because our governments and descendants did it? That's dumb.

Of course we are angry at the idiots who brought them in, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to pig-shoot, toad-wack, fox-bait,, AHG-squish, rabbit hunt etc etc. Just 'cause they're already here it doesn't mean I'm going to roll over and accept it.


----------



## Naxx (Nov 1, 2007)

theres a difference between not accepting it and blaming the animals. Wouldnt expect u to agree with it just cuz someone else did it, i just find it ironic is all.


----------

